# Mythos project



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

I have just bought an old Mythos grinder as a bit of a project. There are a couple of parts missing, Hopper and Grinds tray, was also going to fit new Burrs, Clumper thingy and portafilter switch. Looking to buy them all from one place at the moment can only buy them from three separate places, they are low cost items and the postage is as much as the parts, anyone know where I can get all parts together. Not to worried about the hopper may have to wait until a cheap one appears on flebay.

I was also going to spay or powder coat casing any thoughts which may be best.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try jaguar espresso


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try coffee omega for the parts


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are buying burrs and hopper then the parts bill will jump significantly.

The clump crusher is worth changing for the new style - makes a massive improvement for the money

Is this a tidy up project or a re-style ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The burrs if you buy titanium, will be £170 or so, if steel a fair bit less. The hopper if you can find one secondhand, will be a hefty price, new circa £120....


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd happily sell my second hand hopper and put money towards the smaller 1kg Mythos one hopper haha


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Just a tidy up, as i have no hopper and looking at the prices I was thinking of making one and a wooden lid. The burrs I noticed you can get them for about £24 which are 74mm I have measured the Titanium coated Mythos ones in my grinder and they also measure 74mm although I see they are advertised at 75mm.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might be wrong, but having had many Mythos grinders, goodness only knows what burrs you will get for £24.....they are 75 mm burrs and all burrs are not the same despite diameter. the Mythos is legendary for its grind quality, on oem burrs.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine could do with a tidy so following this post.

New white pf switch, pf forks and a powder coating would bring this back to its best.

Just changed the clump crushed and same style but making a big difference. I'd advise that mod as a few quid but huge difference


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

The Burrs I have measure 74mm and are the titanium coated ones with Mythos marked on them also measured the casing they go in which is 74mm strange.

The Burrs I have seen are the ones sold by Espresso Shop are Eureka 74x38x9mm also states they are for the Mythos, mine is I think a 2011 model.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The burrs to the left are titanium and 75mm. When you enter the description of the 74mm burrs, it says

Eureka Grinder Burrs (Pair) RH 74x38x9mm Part No. MAC74. Used with the LUSSO MDML and LUSSO MDLCA75 also for the SIMONELLI MYTHOS Part No. 15080002

I would ring them to make sure, and I hope you are right as thats a bargain price


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

What i'm trying to say is 75mm burrs would not fit in my machine because they wouldn't fit in the casing, I can't find anywhere that they have changed the size of the machine through production years (but could have) is it that they are just saying they are 75mm Titanium to put you off buying the cheaper normal 74mm ones.

Trying to do it on a budget obviously would like the Titanium coated ones is it worth the extra £100?

If anyone else has some old Titanium burrs hanging around if they wouldn't mind measuring them i'm using a good quality vernier caliper.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@coffeechap may confirm but as far as I am aware, all Mythos run 75mm burrs. usually they come with Titanium ones. Do you have steel ones fitted at the moment. I am genuinely surprised if your Mythos will not take a 75mm burr. As far as I know they have never changed them. The Tin ones last longer but you ought not see much if any difference in grind quality....it is more just a long term option for a commercial grinder...ring espresso shop and ask for guidance!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I'd happily sell my second hand hopper and put money towards the smaller 1kg Mythos one hopper haha


Just ask jim to cut it down


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is yours missing burrs? I may have some used ti burrs somewhere, all Mythos are 75mm burrs you can get ti burrs from Italy for £100, or get steel burrs at around£40


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Mine are the Mythos Titanium coated burrs and they are 74mm.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unclevic said:


> Mine are the Mythos Titanium coated burrs and they are 74mm.


Can you photo them for us showing the reverse side.......as far as I know, you cannot get eureka tin burrs in a 74 mm size


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unclevic said:


> Mine are the Mythos Titanium coated burrs and they are 74mm.


They may measure that but eureka market the burrs as 75 mm


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Think this might be the case coffeechap, don't know how to post pics yet, off out now so will try tomorrow. dfk41 tried to email you pics but havent got enough posts in yet.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unclevic said:


> Think this might be the case coffeechap, don't know how to post pics yet, off out now so will try tomorrow. dfk41 tried to email you pics but havent got enough posts in yet.


I think the answer has been given vic...suppose if your burrs measure 74mm replacing with the same size makes sense. Whats th shot count because this tin burrs last a long time!


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Got it in bits now so don't shot count, well used in a coffee shop by the looks of it, quite a bit of marking on case, did run a few shots through it just to make sure it worked. Couldn't get a fine shot out of it even when burrs were practically touching, motor runs sweet as a nut bearings seem silky smooth and silent, just ran the beans through a bit of waste pipe so not ideal.

Looks like a very old declumper on there as well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Post pics and am sure folks will chip in


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Here's some photos, I've purchased burrs and switch still after Hopper, clump crusher and grind's tray.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooo looks like the one I just got


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Minus the tamper


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I prefer the front guard removed and looking to tidy the front burr/tamper metalwork.

Like what you did to yours @coffeechap


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Did you get it off fleabay? The chap I bought mine off has a stainless one up for sale so must have a source for them.

Paid £200 for it, so will see how much the hopper and powder coating costs, don't want to spend to much as someone else was selling a new one for £500.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you can get a new one for £500 why are you bothering with this one? By the time you factor I. The coats you would be about there, what is the shot count of yours


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Will try and put the electrics together tomorrow to find out the shot count. I'm expecting it to be very high by the state of the case. Think the chap still has it for sale as it hasn't sold on ebay he's been trying since November plus he's up in Liverpool and I'm in Bristol and he wouldn't post.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

He was asking £295 for it. Good purchase for £200


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Free postage as well, although the tamper handle got bent but it straightened up easily enough. looking at Coffeechaps I may remove it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unclevic said:


> Free postage as well, although the tamper handle got bent but it straightened up easily enough. looking at Coffeechaps I may remove it.


If I remember, the stock tamper is 57mm. A lot of people take off the tamper and spring assembly and the metal flap as it is a pain in the arse to open and close......apart from those two negatives, it's all good!


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Just rewired it to find out shot count 1=2420 2=88294 3=12162 total shots 102,876 start number 50,638. I have no idea if that's good or bad but the frame is built like a tank and it's very easy to work on, so I'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's not too bad a shot count, a good buy!


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Just a little update, had the case powder coated from a company that refurbish alloy wheels, looks a lot better than if I'd have sprayed it.

Fitted the 74mm burrs which are actually larger than the 75mm mythos ones.

Set the burrs up, the one on the motor was slightly off centre but could make it perfect with the play in the holes. The top burr adjusted using tin foil, four ply on one side to get burrs parallel.

My hopper is a stainless exhaust reducer which I have polished from ebay £11.

Just awaiting clump crusher and lid for top of exhaust.

Still not sure what to do about a lid.

Total cost so far £354.00. Hope the Mrs dosen't read this.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a forum magician that makes lovely wooden lids


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> There is a forum magician that makes lovely wooden lids


I started out as a magician removing my own head then switched to cutting down Mythos hoppers as it was a lot less painful

edit (parts of this drawing are not to scale)















TA-DA! Mk2


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> edit (parts of this drawing are not to scale)


May have been a contributory factor to the self-decapitation. Or he missed by 2 feet the first time...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Lid looks great, out of funds now so will see what furniture I can saw up.


----------



## buderim (Feb 7, 2019)

Or maybe use a chopping board ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

buderim said:


> Or maybe use a chopping board ..


TK Maxx sometimes have interesting wood boards on their shelves


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

What about joey, can't he make a rainbow-like lid? I d buy it


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

My son gave me a spare bit of conti board from his VW Campervan build.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks great, not ire about the burrs on top though


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Looks great, not ire about the burrs on top though


I think your right, just seems a shame to throw them away.


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## buderim (Feb 7, 2019)

The LEDs look good , where did you take the power from ?


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Took the power from load side of on off switch fused it at 3amp.

Bought off ebay.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

The wooden cover looks classic, but it is too expensive. I bought short mythos one hopper from Elektros. I also bought red speed burrs for my Mythos. I have a plus version but I removed tamper and added cover from barista version. I like a lot my Mythos.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mythos is still such a great grinder, shortened it makes it more palatable for the kitchen, plus more and more bargains are cropping up around the web


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

In hindsight I should have Chopped the top of the case and had the top completely open, I'll see if an old case comes up somewhere a project for another day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unclevic said:


> In hindsight I should have Chopped the top of the case and had the top completely open, I'll see if an old case comes up somewhere a project for another day.


Problem then comes with the mounting of the electronics


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Something like this i was thinking about and putting control panel on the top.. https://goo.gl/images/JA6jH1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But that looks dreadful


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have a go at a chopped down one next month and look at remountingg the control panel lower down. It will mean grinding down the spring assembly of the tamper, but I believe there is still enough room to drop the control panel to be flush with the hopper base


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I will have a go at a chopped down one next month and look at remountingg the control panel lower down. It will mean grinding down the spring assembly of the tamper, but I believe there is still enough room to drop the control panel to be flush with the hopper base


Why not just glue the panel on top of the saftey switch, after the chopdown. I am considering this but struggling to tell if its practical to have such a small amount of coffee in the small auger, it will change grind size towards the end and become inconsistent. I wish i can single dose on it but its so impractical


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glueing will just make it look jacked, I intend to keep the appearance of a mythos just a lot shorter. Are you not using a small weight to keep the consistency in the jeans when only using a small amount?


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Glueing will just make it look jacked, I intend to keep the appearance of a mythos just a lot shorter. Are you not using a small weight to keep the consistency in the jeans when only using a small amount?


Good idea! But it won't fit more than 2 doubles because the last one the weight cannot push it in, it won't fit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

webdoc said:


> Good idea! But it won't fit more than 2 doubles because the last one the weight cannot push it in, it won't fit.


You should be able to fit around 50-60 gammas with the addition of a short tube, the weight does not have to be big, just create enough dynamic weight to replicate beans as close as possible


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Yup but the weight needs to be short enough not to touch the shaft at the last moment. A bit tricky for a non tool like kind of hobbyist


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No you just need a marker that shows when the weight is almost there, if you made the weight the cap to the tube then you can monitor it as it grinds. You are only going to get three shots then have to top the tube back up, simple


----------



## buderim (Feb 7, 2019)

As the NS Mythos is a commercial machine are you supposed to leave it on all day or is it best to just switch it on/off when you use it ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can do either......presuming you mean in the home environment. I just used to leave mine on and switch off at night time to r when I had finished using it


----------

